# New from DMV Area!



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

What's up folks? I'm a new rider to the forum. I have been a member since JAN but this is my first post. I learned to snowboard last season at Ski Liberty PA & Seven Springs PA. I think I am addicted now. I'm looking forward to progressing this season. I plan on hitting the local resorts every-weekend as I did at the end of last season. If you are from the DC Mertro area or Mid Atlantic hit me up maybe we can do some trips/car pooling! I am really looking forward to meeting some cool folks and learning something from everyone !!!


----------

